# uncomfortabe ache after bowel movement



## jem1994 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi... I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia 10 years ago. Looking at my doctor records for years before that I see that I complained about aches and pains to doctors and they were basically just ingored. So, I really don't know how long I have actually had fibro. Along with the fibro have come so many more problems, one of them being IBS. I have never been a person who had regular daily movements and I have done my share of staining. My question now is after I have a movement it feels like my intestines are sore or ache. Is this something you have and if so what do you do about it? I take ativan for anxiety or/and panic attacks and my rhuematoligist said this would also help with the IBS pains. Thanks for any input or suggestions.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Jem. This is a very interesting post.I have been diagonsed with Levator Ani syndrome - a dysfunction of the pelvic floor.Unlike many IBS sufferers, I often feel worse after a bowel movement, particularly if it involves straining.I get the pains you mention and the classic symptom of feeling as if I am 'sitting on a golf ball'. Do you have this?Interestingly, I used to get a lot of rheumatoid/arthritic type pain as a kid. I also see that levator ani has been linked to Fibro.Do you get other symptoms. Frequent urination is a killer for me - and I am underweight.J


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

TummyDepressed said:


> Hey Jem. This is a very interesting post.I have been diagonsed with Levator Ani syndrome - a dysfunction of the pelvic floor.Unlike many IBS sufferers, I often feel worse after a bowel movement, particularly if it involves straining.I get the pains you mention and the classic symptom of feeling as if I am 'sitting on a golf ball'. Do you have this?Interestingly, I used to get a lot of rheumatoid/arthritic type pain as a kid. I also see that levator ani has been linked to Fibro.Do you get other symptoms. Frequent urination is a killer for me - and I am underweight.J


I've been getting that this week, this is the worst week in months, bowel movements can be a hit and miss for me, some times I feel better after a bowel movement but other times I feel worse (I mostly feel worse after a bowel movement though). It's weird though should it not be the other way around







When I was trying to do a bowel movement last night my intestines felt like they were going to burst they were in that much pain. My back passage would also sting a lot when there's stool coming out. Before I had IBS I didn't mind going to the toilet as I felt relieved after the bowel movements but now I hate it when it comes to toilet time. I can't sit down properly on a chair or lie flat on my back in bed comfortably, I have to lie on my sides and even lying on my sides aggitates me, feels like my sides are twisting, even sitting here now it feels like my sides are twisting, endless aggitation. There's been a sort of fishy odour coming from my stool this week also and I can smell it off me at times on my underwear but the odour ain't strong enough to make people want to avoid me, it's just there slightly. I've been getting nightmares these past few nights of stinking of fish and people staring at me with dirty looks (thank god it's not real and is just a dream but it still makes me feel really bad about myself when I wake up). IBS effects my dreams severely. I don't think I've ever had a night without dreaming about IBS *yuck* I want the good dreams back again No anti-depressants have helped me either. Been on Prozac, Citalopram and Effexor (Prozac being the worst which left me in hospital with a dystonic reaction with uncontrollable muscle spasms, was the scariest time of my life, took ages for me to be seen to in hospital, had to wait around for a good few hours). Effexor made me feel really horrible, getting sudden urges to go to the toilet an hour after consuming the tablet, feeling nauseas all the time, losing my appetite, going from hot to cold in seconds then back to being hot again :S Getting tingly feelings all over the face and around the body, finding it hard to urinate (i very almost had an accident one day when trying to push out a bit of pee, had to end up sitting down to urinate) headaches, light heads and at times I got aggressive on them, really bad tempered.Have to go see a mental health doctor in 2 weeks time at the latest, got a letter today and have to arrange an appointment. This doctor will decide what medication will be right for me.I wish my mother would be more understandable, she says I'm putting on my IBS, she said I'm using it as an excuse to not work, why would I want to fake an illness in my bowels? If I didn't have IBS (only one could dream) I would gladly go out and look for work







My father asked her how would she like it if she suffered from IBS (my father suffers from IBS too so he would be understanding of me, we have the same mental health issues too) then she called us both crazy and said that it was "all in our heads" (god i hate it when people say that).


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Your mother does not sound too helpful. Luckily, I don't have people like that around me.Are you sure the 'smell' part isn't in your head. You could hardly be blamed for being sensitive about this kind of thing.On the pain after a movement angle... this suggest levator ani to me. It is entirely possible you have this, and IBS. I think this is what I have.So you have all the joys of IBS, combined with a dysfunctional bowel that won't empty. Great isn't it!!!


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

TummyDepressed said:


> Your mother does not sound too helpful. Luckily, I don't have people like that around me.Are you sure the 'smell' part isn't in your head. You could hardly be blamed for being sensitive about this kind of thing.On the pain after a movement angle... this suggest levator ani to me. It is entirely possible you have this, and IBS. I think this is what I have.So you have all the joys of IBS, combined with a dysfunctional bowel that won't empty. Great isn't it!!!


The smell could be in my head, in the past I thought there was a smell of stool coming off me at times even though nobody was makin any disgusted faces or holding their noses. I suffer from paranoia even before I had IBS I was always a paranoid person, same with anxiety. Been getting severe panic attacks for about a week now, it's driving me crazy. Have to phone at around 9am to book an appointment with the psychiatrist. I am currently on no medication, hopefully the psychiatrist will know what's right for me. I just don't want to take anti-depressants anymore, as I don't feel depressed and they give me nothing but trouble. I tend to have muscle spasms when I get anxious and can't settle at all. Is it possible to have seizures when you take a bad enough panic attack? Feels like at times I'm going to take a fit. It's a really horrible feeling. It seems to be a new kind of anxiety which I never experienced before. The previous waves of anxiety I had made me not want to be around people but this new type makes me feel frightened and want to be in the company of people incase something happens to me. It's really weird.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Steve - I am not sure what to say to you, as I do not want to give you bad advice. I think a psychiatrist may be a good idea, or a counsellor. Just somebody to pour it all out to.What I will say is this... just take a deep breath, go for a walk and enjoy the air. Nothing bad will happen to you... just relax a bit. This will pass and you will get better. It is a just a bad time right now.


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

TummyDepressed said:


> Hi Steve - I am not sure what to say to you, as I do not want to give you bad advice. I think a psychiatrist may be a good idea, or a counsellor. Just somebody to pour it all out to.What I will say is this... just take a deep breath, go for a walk and enjoy the air. Nothing bad will happen to you... just relax a bit. This will pass and you will get better. It is a just a bad time right now.


Have to wait until the 8th December to see a psychiatrist. Been put on Buspirone for the mean time. The only thing I've found to be really effective for the anxiety in the past have been Diazepams.Went out for a cycle today around the back roads for the fresh air. Actually sat in a mate's house for about an hour which I haven't done in a very long time. I think he was even amazed himself. Hopefully this new medication will get me back on the right road again.That panic attack I had on Saturday had me in tears, very rarely would I cry but it was that bad. Kept getting suicidal thoughts to escape from it all but then thought about the family.I've tried that deep breathing thing but I still find it hard to catch my breathe since I have asthma.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

That is good Steve. I think every morning, you should get up and go for a cycle. And force yourself to be around people for an hour or two every day.......... If you look at the other thread at the top, (multicolour stool), you will see that Jerry2000 is having a bad time as well. We can get through this OK....


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

TummyDepressed said:


> That is good Steve. I think every morning, you should get up and go for a cycle. And force yourself to be around people for an hour or two every day.......... If you look at the other thread at the top, (multicolour stool), you will see that Jerry2000 is having a bad time as well. We can get through this OK....


OK I will get a look at it now cheers. I seem to be feeling better a bit since I've started that Buspirone. Just a pity the IBS is still giving me bother though.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello Jem,I suffer from chronic fatigue syndrome,which i've had for 12years on top of severe ibs!!I persistantly strain on the toilet trying to pass soft stools,which should pass out easily but dont!This causes me pain and feeling sick and dizzy afterwards.It passes after a while but i suffer a lot of pain day in day put anyway.I've been told to stop straining but thats easier said than done.The experts do not know what to do for me and thats with 30+years of suffering!Hello TummyDepressedI always have the feeling of something being in my bowel all the time even after i have D,my bowel is never empty,its been like that for years!!Its so uncomfortable and unpleasant.I have a weak bladder and i am also underweight.I only wish someone had the answers on how to ease the suffering.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Diana - it sounds to me like you have something similar to myself and Jerry. Take a look at the Multicolour stool thread. I have the same - soft stool that won't pass.... It leaves me exhausted!


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

It certainly does leave you feeling exhausted!Have you found anything at all that eases it?as i havent and its not from the want of looking!


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

I must have went to the toilet 5 times yesterday, went 7 times on Sunday







For the past few months I was only going 1-2 times a day. I'm not sure what to say about these Buspirone now. Head still doesn't feel the best, it gets better then it gets worse. Went out a cycle again today but body still feels weird. Whole body keeps stiffening up at times, is that part of anxiety? Kept feeling a lot of pressure in my head, was getting sharp pains at the top of my head, wasn't your typical headache feeling, was like somebody stuck a pin or needle in my head. Was twitching a bit last night when I was in my bed trying to sleep then woke up feeling horrible. I look forward to the day where I might feel at least a bit normal.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have no idea what feeling normal is like anymore,its been so long!







but i try never to give up hope,although that is extremely difficult to do,when you feel so ill on a daily basis!


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Jem,Both fibromyalgia and IBS are often a product of TMS (Tension Myositis Syndrome).TMS is a condition where the pain is surprisingly created by the mind. Very few people can accept it because the pain is REAL.Check out the TMShelp forum if you want to find out more.Jackmat


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

Diana63 said:


> *I have no idea what feeling normal is like anymore,its been so long!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, I try to think what is feels like to be normal again but can't lol


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm always hoping for a miracle!I come on to this forum in the hope that i find something that will ease my suffering,or try to be hopeful that the so called experts i see can help.If they cant,who can!


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

I think my brother is gettin IBS now as well, he's 19







He's been gettin pains in his lower back, goin to the toilet a lot with a mixture between constipation and diarrhea, sudden urges to go to the toilet. He's been panickin cause he doesn't want to have IBS, he didn't like the sound of it when I told him about the way it was effectin me. He hasn't been to the doctors yet to get a diagnosis but sounds like IBS to me the way he described his symptoms. A doctor's appointment will have to be arranged.I would not wish the condition on anybody. I just wish it would f*ck off (sorry for my language but IBS really puts me in a bad mood a lot) and hopefully one day there will be a cure so none of us IBS sufferers on here or the rest of the world have to go through it ever again.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I so wish to, this condition would (i shall be politer than you)







just get lost and leave me alone!!makes my life a misery!I do hope your brother gets a doctors appointment soon and can find out what is going on.I'm sure you will be hoping that its not IBS and that its something that can be cleared up and he feels well.


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

Diana63 said:


> I so wish to, this condition would (i shall be politer than you)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, hopefully he does get sorted. A friend texted me the other day, he said that people were making fun of me behind my back from that time I was getting leaky gas at a party in some town I was in a few months ago, it's another thing that's on my mind now that's really getting me down, he said I don't even want to know half the things that they were saying it's that bad, I wish that memory they have of me was erased from their minds, I get annoyed too easy, was getting the suicidal thoughts last night when lying in my bed, asking myself why am I even living anymore with all this embarrassment in my life from IBS.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Intestinal cramping like that after a bowel movement may be from spastic colon. The colon spastically moves contents along and it can cause that cramping and especially around having bowel movements. doctors often prescribe a relaxant for that such as buscopan or dicetel which I think dicetel is only in Canada. have you tried ??


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not sure whether it was a good idea of your friend to text you and tell you about what these other people were saying!he must know how you are feeling and the thoughts that you have with this ill health.These so called other people are really not worth bothering about.I'm sure your friend maybe thought it was better to tell you than finding out some other way.Have you saw the Phsychiatrist and have you to go back and see them?Is there someone you can talk to when you are feeling so very low,even if it is on the phone?Take care.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not sure whether it was a good idea of your friend to text you and tell you about what these other people were saying!he must know how you are feeling and the thoughts that you have with this ill health.These so called other people are really not worth bothering about.I'm sure your friend maybe thought it was better to tell you than finding out some other way.Have you saw the Phsychiatrist and have you to go back and see them?Is there someone you can talk to when you are feeling so very low,even if it is on the phone?Take care.


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

Diana63 said:


> I'm not sure whether it was a good idea of your friend to text you and tell you about what these other people were saying!he must know how you are feeling and the thoughts that you have with this ill health.These so called other people are really not worth bothering about.I'm sure your friend maybe thought it was better to tell you than finding out some other way.Have you saw the Phsychiatrist and have you to go back and see them?Is there someone you can talk to when you are feeling so very low,even if it is on the phone?Take care.


Not yet, was meant to go on the 8th December but due to the very bad weather we've had in Ireland it was impossible to get transport in that deep snow







Phoned up and arranged for another appointment, they never said when it will be though, they said they would send a letter to my house. The bad weather is to start up again this week, not good, just hope my appointment ain't until that bad weather clears up.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope you do not wait to long for your next appointment.The weather is causing havoc with everything.It is horrendous here to and its understandable you do not want to travel in it.I hope you have someone you can talk to when you are feeling so low,i do know how you feel.Take care.


----------

